# Help!! Can’t find bindings for 2008 X8 burton snowboard



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Get ahold of Burton or even try some of the trade groups on Facebook or eBay. You’re looking for an M5 Chanel kit. And you “can” run new EST bindings, but you will need to get the aftermarket foot beds from Burton that don’t have the stance indicator tab underneath. Shred beds or thin beds I think? Or just look for OG channel bindings used. But either way you NEED the M5 channel insert kit.


----------

